# 2015 FVDI ABRITES Commander For VAG VW Audi Seat Skoda (V24) Software USB Dongle



## amandl (Mar 4, 2015)

2015 FVDI ABRITES Commander For VAG VW Audi Seat Skoda (V24) Software USB Dongle
FVDI Commander for VAG is a Windows PC based diagnostic software for the vehicles from VAG. With the help of this tool you can perform operations with vehicles from the VAG group, which are in most cases unsupported from the producer diagnostic testers. The ABRITES Commander for VAG provides you also a full diagnostic capabilities for VAG-vehicles.
FVDI ABRITES Commander For VAG VW Audi Seat Skoda










Highlights:

1. Software Version: V24
2. Languages: English, Germany, Spanish, French, Russian, Italian, Danish, Czech, Chinese, Bulgarian
3. Update: Before update, you need advise the FVDI ID first, we will check if the ID is in the update list which can be update by email, if not in the list, can not do it yourself. you need send back the multiplexer to us for updating, which cost usd90.
4. Buy This VAG VW FVDI, you can get Hyundai/Kia/Tag Key Tool software Free, Besides, you can get free 20 Digit Nissan Pin Code Calculator Software
V2015 FVDI Installation Video

Notice: It can't work together with VVDI IMMO Plus software

FVDI VAG Connection Picture:









When obtaining authorization, operate by following the next steps:

Step 1. Connect the Softdog to FVDI. Do not connect Softdog to the computer, otherwise the Softdog green light or red light will on, and result in authorization fail.

Step 2. Use USB cable to connect FVDI and the computer, but do not connect FVDI to the car. Wait until FVDI green light on and Softdog red light on, you succeed getting authorization. If FVDI red light on or Softdog green light on, repeat the above steps.

After get authorization for FVDI, follow the next steps to connect.

Step 1. Connect the Softdog to FVDI (Note: do not connect Softdog to the computer).
Step 2. Use USB cable to connect FVDI and the computer. Wait until FVDI green light on and Softdog red light on, connect Softdog USB cable to the computer. During the procedure, the Softdog red light keeps on (Note: do not connect FVDI to the car)
Step 3. Till the above 2 steps work well, connect FVDI to the car.

Top 8 Reasons To Get VAG FVDI Commander

1. Reading Pin code by OBDII
2. Programming keys by OBDII. Preparation of dealer's keys.
3. Mileage recalibration by OBDII
4. Clearing crash data DTCs by OBDII
5. Read/Program flash memory of engine control units by OBDII. Options for resetting the number of flashing attempts.
6. Exchange speed limit of MMI-TV system
7. Coding calculator - supported short/long coding
8. Synchronization/Adaptation KESSY and ELV

FVDI Commander for VAG Standard Diagnostic Functions:

1. Connect to the device using KWP2000 over TP2.0, KWP2000 over TP1.6, UDS over ISO transport protocol (CAN), KWP1281 or KWP2000 over K-Line
2. For all electronic control units reading identification data
3. For all electronic control units read error (DTCs)
4. For all electronic control units clear error (DTCs)
5. Output tests
6. Control unit coding
7. Scan all units
8. Broadcast requests
9. Measured values
10. Adaptation

FVDI Commander for VAG Special functions:

Instrument CAN
- Mileage recalibration by OBDII - VW Golf 6, VW Multivan 2009+, VW EOS 2009+, VW Caddy 2009+, VW Scirocco, VW Polo 2009+, VW Bora 2010+, VW Jetta 2010+, VW Passat CC, VW Amarok, Skoda Octavia II 2009+, Skoda Superb 2009+, Skoda Fabia 2009+, Skoda Yeti 2009+, Seat Leon 2009+, Seat Altea 2009+, Seat Exeo 2009+, Seat Ibiza 2009+, ...
- Added support for VDO Instrument Cluster 2006+
- Read/Program memory of instrument cluster immobilizer
- Reading security access code of the IMMOBILIZER
- Reading security code (PIN) and component protection by OBDII - VW CRAFTER
- Read/Write immobilizer data in VDO dashboards with NEC microcontroller (2009+) by OBDII
- Read/Write immobilizer related data
EZS - Kessy (Q7/A6/Allroad)
- With this function you can prepare dealer key/learn dealer key
- Read/Write eeprom from EZS - Kessy (Q7/A6/Allroad)

Instrument K-Line
- With this function you can establish disgnostic session with the Instrument cluster via K-Line (KWP1281 or KWP2000)
- You can Read/Change odometer value
- Read PIN code
- Read/Write eeprom
- Read ROM/Flash from the Instrument cluster
- Automatic removing of "DEF error" for Audi A4

Instrument cluster BOSCH RB8
Engine Control Unit
- Read EDC17/MED17 flash memory
- Read/Write of flash memory (EDC15, EDC16 all types Read/Write Flash memory via OBDII (K and CAN). Calculation of
checksums while programming, ME7.1.1, MED9.x, ME7.5)
- Read/Write flash counters (EDC16)
- Read/Write eeprom (VAG-EDC15x, VAG-ME7.1.1, VAG-ME7.1, VAG-ME7.5, VAG-Cartronic ME7.8.)
- Extracting Security access code / PIN (EDC15, ME7.x, VAG-Cartronic ME7.8, EDC16, EDC17, MED9.x, Simos PPD)
- Extracting Component security bytes (EDC15, ME7.x, VAG-Cartronic ME7.8, EDC16, MED17.5.1, MED 9.x, Simos PPD)
- Enable/Disable immobilizer (EDC15, ME7.x, EDC16)
- Mileage recalibration (EDC15, EDC16)

Component Protection Manager
- Component Protection Manager - adaptation of spare part (used electronic control units) and programming component protection of Audi A6/Q7/Allroad/A4/A5/Q5

ECU adaptation by OBDII
- ECU adaptation by OBDII - EDC16, EDC17, MED17, MED9, Simos petrol, SIMOS PPD Diesel, ME7.5.20, ME 7.5.30
BCM2 - Audi A4/A5/Q5 2007+ key programming
- The special function makes possible to learn keys for A4/A5/Q5 2007+ vehicles with the BCM2 immobilizer

Steering Lock adaptation
- The window "Steering lock adaptation" can be used for adaptation of steering lock control module to the VW Touareg/VW Phaeton/Porsche Cayenne/Bentley Continental/Audi A8.
This adaptation can be by CAN TP2.0 or K-KWP2000

TV activation ED1/ED2
- Using this special function you can change speed limit of MMI compatible vehicles to change speed where TV becomes OFF

Key programming/adaptation

- Programming keys by OBDII (VAG with 16 bytes Component Security) - VW Crafter, Audi R8, VW Golf 6, VW Multivan 2009+, VW EOS 2009+, VW Caddy 2009+, VW Scirocco,
VW Polo 2009+, VW Bora 2010+, VW Jetta 2010+, Skoda Octavia II 2009+, Skoda Superb 2009+, Skoda Fabia 2009+, Skoda Yeti 2009+, Seat Leon 2009+, Seat Altea 2009+,
Seat Exeo 2009+, Seat Ibiza 2009+, ... Free for owners of AN024+AN026

- UNLIMITED production of TP22/TP23/TP24/TP25 transponders from a Megamos 48. Free for all owners of AN024, ZN001

- No more precoded transponders (TA2/TA3/TA4/TA5) are used for the key-learning. Instead any Megamos 48 Crypto transponder can be used. Free for all owners of ZN001
- Extracting of the 7th byte Component Security from a working key of the car (Megamos, Hitag2). Free for all owners of AN024, ZN001
- LAMBORGHINI GALLARDO
- With this function you can learn key/transponder to the vehicle

Dump Tool
- With this function you can calculate security access codes, change odometer and so on from EEPROM dump from the corresponding unit

Airbag
- Read/Write complete EEPROM of airbag control units Siemens (CAN bus - ISO15765). Audi A6/Q7/Allroad, VW Golf5..., Skoda Octavia II ..., Seat Altea ...
- With this special function you can Read/Write EEPROM memory of the airbag module
- Clear the crash data of the airbag module

Custom Read/Write
- Using this application you can read/program memory in some electronic control unit

PIN Convertor

Service interval
- Using this function you can perform reset of the service reminder, reset of the service interval parameters or change service interval options
- Service intervals reset for the models with UDS diagnostics

Remote control adaptation
- Using this application, you can learn remote controls

Navigation
- Using this application, you can enable/disable the "Eject" button of the "Navigation" system
Cruise control system
- Using this application, you can activate/deactivate a cruise control system and change the related
steering wheel electronics( SWE) configuration if SWE unit is available

Brake Pads Change
- Using this application, you can "Open rear parking brake for pad change", "Close rear parking
brake", perform "Parking brake function test"

Technical Specification:

1. K-line ISO 9141 (100 mA) multiplexed to 24 different pins of the diagnostic connector
2. ISO14230 compliant
3. Single wire CAN bus multiplexed to different pins of diagnostic connector
4. Dual wire low speed CAN bus multiplexed to different pins of diagnostic connector
5. Dual wire high speed CAN bus multiplexed to different pins of diagnostic connector
6. CAN bus GMLAN, ISO14229, ISO15765, J1939, ISO22901 compliant
7. USB interface to the PC
8. Supply voltage 8..30V DC
9. OBDII cable
10. Updatable firmware
11.Commander for VAG - VW, Audi, Seat, Skoda Supported languages: English, German, Spanish, French, Russian, Italian, Danish, Czech, Chinese, Bulgarian.

Software Display


----------



## cocobiing (Mar 3, 2015)

*FVDI*

oh~~FVDI,last week,i got 2015 FVDI ABRITES Commander Pour Mercedes Benz Smart Maybach(V7.0) Avec USB Dongle,who's know？


__________________________
2015 FVDI Abrites‎


----------



## benixio32 (Aug 25, 2015)

Software USB Dongle 2015 New FVDI/AVDI ABRITES Kommandant Für Toyota LEXUS V9.0


----------

